# NYU Grad Film Fall 2021 -- Commercial as visual submission?



## HHusman (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi! So, I'm completely new to film. Taking a risk and applying to the grad program after 8 years in advertising as a copywriter.

There's one national TV commercial (director's cut is over a minute long) I'm considering using as my visual submission but is that completely lame? The spot itself tells a story (with a 500 Days of Summer influence) and I had a hand in every aspect, from writing to production and post, etc. It's a legitimate production ($600k budget), but it's certainly far from a "film" in the traditional sense... 

Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 21, 2020)

HHusman said:


> The spot itself tells a story (with a 500 Days of Summer influence) and I had a hand in every aspect, from writing to production and post, etc.


Definitely not lame. Anything that shows your creativity and that you can tell a story is good.


----------



## HHusman (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh phew. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 21, 2020)

HHusman said:


> Oh phew. Thanks for the quick response!


What was the commercial for?


----------



## HHusman (Nov 21, 2020)

Panda Express - promoting a new limited-time dish there


----------

